# First Vivarium build - 54 gallon corner tank



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello everyone! I am new to dendroboard and I would like to share my first vivarium build. I bought a 54 gallon corner tank with a stand on Craigslist for $190. I have acquired many ideas from other builds from other people.

My first step was to cover the walls of the tank with black silicone. I used 100% black ge silicone and used a putty knife to spread it.









My next step was taking egg crate to create a false bottom. My idea is to create a water feature and have a pond in the front.









I put pvc supports on the bottom of the tank so that my false bottom wouldn't sag down and it would be more sturdy. I cut slots in the bottom of each pvc pipe so that water wouldn't get stagnant in the bottom of the vivarium.









I then created a sloped area for my false bottom, cable tied all of the pieces together and then covered it with window screen. I also added a wall in the back so that it creates a space for me to put a water pump for my water feature.









I ordered plenty of ghost wood pieces from New England Herpetoculture for about $160. I used the pond Great Stuff that is fish safe and black to foam in my ghost wood branches for my background.

















The next thing I need to do is add in a small fan which will circulate air inside the closed vivarium. I will be using Justin Grimms idea.


Damon Bukouras


----------



## MisterMan (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm interested to see what kind of top you'll make for this.


----------



## sparrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow that black foam is really stylish. I say this as a fish enthusiast as there's constant bickering over here on what is fish safe and what is not. Seems most aquarium keepers stay away from all this while most terrarium keepers swear by it, haha. Where do you buy this black foam?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a glass cover for it! I got the black foam from Menards, it's like a Home Depot. 


Damon Bukouras


----------



## MisterMan (Nov 2, 2015)

YoDamon said:


> I have a glass cover for it!


Is the glass cover original equipment? If so, does it have a plastic strip in the back?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

This is what it looks like:









I need to get a piece of glass cut for the back corner because the plastic piece in the back corner won't work the best. 


Damon Bukouras


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

That is going to be one slick build when you are done man. I love bowfronts, it's too bad they are always so darn expensive. They def make the best plaudarium out of any aquarium conversion.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Rushthezeppelin said:


> That is going to be one slick build when you are done man. I love bowfronts, it's too bad they are always so darn expensive. They def make the best plaudarium out of any aquarium conversion.



You can buy my 36 gallon bowfront. It was my first viv. You're a Texas guy too, offer is there😝


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Bad news. Was drilling my second hole for overflow and siphon and this happened









Went and bought a new tank for 300 dollars unfortunately. (Only because I had the stand and glass top) I took the large risk to drill a hole and was successful. I am now 2/3 for holes in glass. Was able to salvage the wood and pvc. Will start a new thread for my build. 

For anyone drilling, don't buy neherp brand diamond drill bit. Buy a higher quality one.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm sure you can recut and replace that one pane, at least it wasn't the curved one.


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't throw away that old tank! This problem is easily patched.




YoDamon said:


> Bad news. Was drilling my second hole for overflow and siphon and this happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Suggestions on fixing?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

That's too bad. As someone mentioned above, you can remove the broken pane and replace with a fresh cut piece. That would be your best bet.



YoDamon said:


> Suggestions on fixing?


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Please pardon me if I'm wrong... But if it's a overflow hole, couldn't you just cover the cracks with black silicone?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Based on that photo he posted of the damage, I wouldn't want to risk holding any significant amount of water in that and rely on silicone to patch it. Thats just me though.. I'm a bit OCD 





GandalfTheGrey said:


> Please pardon me if I'm wrong... But if it's a overflow hole, couldn't you just cover the cracks with black silicone?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah I'm very OCD also. That's why I bought another damn tank lol. Not sure how I can take the rims off of the tank to replace the pane. And silicone would be an option but it's cracked on the edge of the glass also which makes it hard. May just give it to my brother for his hamsters or something lol!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Got one good hole though LOL


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

It's certainly tricky to take the rim off aquariums (especially oddly shaped ones), but not impossible by any stretch.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Buy a small piece if 1/8" double strenghth glass, cut i approximately 1/2" square larger then the hole you cracked. Take aquarium silicon or E6000 and lather up the cover plate/patch and cover it up . It works really well.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Didn't see the crack, just make the glass plate the size & width or the crack plus 1/2".


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok... Thanks for the reply's on the silicone!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

GandalfTheGrey said:


> Ok... Thanks for the reply's on the silicone!



Sorry for not replying, the crack is in places where I cannot access so it would be hard for me to silicone it. I'm also very ocd about things.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

As for the neherp brand drill bit, it is not a bad bit, I was able to get a few successful holes in my tank. So I take back my comment about not purchasing their drill bit. I noticed that my technique was not the greatest which resulted in this misfortune. It frustrated me when I cracked my 300 dollar tank as it would for anyone else. Neherp has been very good to me and I would recommend to everyone.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Did you try and push down instead of letting the weight of the drill do the work for you?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

No I just had a crap ton of silicone on the other side of the glass so it didn't cut as good.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

First off nice tank...second wit hthat little water in there I would have patched it for sure..second off I built a hex back in like 2005 and it had the plastic part in the back...it was super useful..I was able to drill 1 inch holes in it and glue No See Um mesh over them (on the inside) and then a larger one to mount a computer fan on..I just siliconed the plastic part in place..it looked really clean....its much easier to get decent venilation that way wihout having to deal with glass...good luck and keep us posted


----------

